
Trump’s Aggressive Advocacy of Malaria Drug to Treat Coronavirus Divides Medics - ColinWright
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/06/us/politics/coronavirus-trump-malaria-drug.html
======
ColinWright
Quoting from the article:

> _If hydroxychloroquine becomes an accepted treatment, several pharmaceutical
> companies stand to profit, including shareholders and senior executives with
> connections to the president. Mr. Trump himself has a small personal
> financial interest in Sanofi, the French drugmaker that makes Plaquenil, the
> brand-name version of hydroxychloroquine._

